# SO FED UP!-bugs-



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Its only may im already i am getting soo fed up with the BUGS!!!
poor Cesar is being eaten alive by the bugs,worst part yet is that he is allergic to fly bites and is going to have to be on bendryl all sumemr unless i can find somthing good enough to repel them.

the ticks came out in march (wicked wicked early) i got him some frontline, 2 days after adminstering it WAM he had a few ticks latch on , so for the rest of the month i bought a bottle of cittronella lotion to kind of help a bit, took care of misqui\ettos and fleas but not ticks.

said crap i would try somthing else in april, bought a box of advantage or advantex or which ever one it was (im always getting them mixed up)
SUPRISE! same result,only this time he was now being pesterd by the flys AND the ticks,again added the cittronella lotion to help combat them. didnt work

may- picked up a box of the natural deffense spot on,heck the very next day we went out and i had to pull over a dozen ticks off him (no jokeing)
just this morning i let him out to go potty he walked 3 feet out into the yard (which was mowed 2 days ago) peed and came back in i spotted 2 ticks crawling up his legs!

AND the flys!! yesterday on our walk the horse flys and deer flys were awful my own head is full of bites and i dosed myself in OFF! deep woods ( i mean dosed)
this morning i took a look at Cesars tummy and inner back legs , coverd in dime sized swollen red bumps and slightly bloody due to his scratching them, picked up a box of benedryll for the poor guy.

last year the flys were not nearly as bad as this year and tried a fly repellent for dogs and horses,it never worked and he had to take benedryll last summer for the fly bites also, but the flys last summer were only bad from june to august so it was more manageable THIS year though im thinking its going to be from april till september

another thing that makes thisy ear worse then last is ive noticed his skin is now reacting to the black fly bites/knat bites we have up here BAD. he got bitten by some one night while out fishing around his ears and 2 days later broke out in tiny red bumps on his inner ears.

im almost tempted to spray us BOTH down with a friggin can of RAID!!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Bless your heart (or dogs heart I should say). I don't seem to have a tick problem here (knock on wood) and use various essential oils and such that seems to be working for fleas (so far .... again knock on wood). I've looked at these 2 products; they seem to have mostly positive reviews, and I think they would be my next step if my current methods becomes less than effective. May not help but maybe worth a shot? Sorry I don't have anything more helpful to offer :frown:

Only Natural Pet Herbal Defense Oil Blend for Dogs

Only Natural Pet Herbal Defense Spray Dog Cat Flea Tick


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Hate the bugs, too! They are the devils! Where are you located? At least here in Wisconsin we do not have much problems with fleas! But the mosquitoes are the size of Turkey! haha lol!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

at this point im willing to try ANYTHING, will deff be ordering up one of those 9if not both)

@lab mom- im in upper MI, so uor bug situations probably about the same! ive never ha problms with fleas either, never seen one on any of my pets ever.
for me its the ticks and the flys


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am in the same boat right now. I am thinking of trying these
Springtime, Inc. | Bug Off Garlic Chewables for Dogs | Natural Flea and Tick Repellent


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Get some fly spray for horses. Works really well!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We have the tick problem here. No fleas, but every time I even go outside, I come in with ticks on me. The other day I was only out in the back yard for ten minutes and felt a tick crawling up inside my shirt. I hadn't even gone in the woods or anything. I thought it was just us down south here, I didn't realize you had them just as bad up north. 

I was thinking of trying some of the essential oil type things. My friend grows lemon balm plants and says that it suppose to keep bugs away. I'm going to gets some plants from here and try using that. Another thing I read is that garlic is suppose to work, either feeding it to the dogs, or putting it in oil and letting it seep, then rubbing it in their fur.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

ok so this morning i orderd the natural oil defense for dogs, ran to the grocery store and picked up some minced garlic (gonna try rubbing the oil its in onto Cesar fur today when we go for a walk)
couldnt find any type of natural bug repellents or natural oils in our area but monday im taking a trip to a bigger town and they have a what my bf has dubbed "hippie mart"
its an all natural food store with other all natural products and they have a whole aisle of oils ill take a look and see what i can find.

last night his mom and dad gave me a plastic bag of hartz spot on, i thanked them graciously then thru it all out have heard bad things about hartz


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually rubbing garlic on the dog is a new one on me. Let us know if it works :twitch:


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

In the past when the flies have been really bad, I went to fleet farm ( a farming supply store here in Wisconson) and purchased fly strips. They are small like a shotgun cartridge, the end pulls out into a long strip of paper with a yellow glue on it that the flies get stuck to and die. It is amazing how many of the flies they catch. Not that they will catch them all. They need to be put up high, like on the eve or edge of your roof outside, so that the dogs cant get them. I am not sure if they contain anything besides the glue. :rockon:


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

last night his mom and dad gave me a plastic bag of hartz spot on, i thanked them graciously then thru it all out have heard bad things about hartz[/QUOTE]

I have never heard anything good about Hartz products either!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what about apple cider vinegar...both inside and rubbing him down with it?

and human grade diamateceous earth? you can feed it and you can treat his fur and you can put it around the house.

use a sock for the DE and tap it so it comes out. vaccum up a few days later. 

also check in the holistic section. there's a discussion about this stuff there.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Ticks are BAD here. The only thing that works for us is K9 Advantix, which is supposed to repel them as well as mosquitoes. I also have been bathing him in Minksheen which has a insect repellent in it. *knock on wood* so far this year, we've been good. And we had a super warm winter as well.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

We don't have many flies, ticks, or mosquitoes here yet, but we have a ton of little moths & moth-like bugs. Everytime I go out with the dogs, each step I take in our yard, a swarm of therm just pop up out of the grass! It's just too much, and so bothersome! I love summer, but wish there were no bugs to deal with!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been using Sentry Natural Defense since April SENTRY Natural Defense<sup>®</sup> - Natural flea, tick and mosquito treatment and so far it seems to be working well. 

I'm in KS and we didn't have much of a winter, so I have been expecting the bugs to be horrid. I live on 10 acres and my biggest concern is ticks and thus far my boy hasn't had any on him (knock on wood). Haven't seen any fleas either, but don't generally have a big problem with them (knock on wood). 

My boy doesn't go out much either -pretty much just to do his business or to chase the odd critter, but has been out in some of the taller grass. I've checked him after and haven't found anything.

Might be work a shot. 

I hope you find something that works. 

I do make my own fly spray for my horses using apple cider vinegar (2 cups) a good 2 TBS or so of garlic powder, about an ounce of permethrin (can find at Tractor Supply..or probably other feed/country store) and I mix in some essential oils like tea tree, eucalyptus, peppermint, patchouli (sp?). Fill the rest of the bottle (32oz size) up with water and shake well. Doesn't smell the greatest, but seems to work fairly well.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I use cedar oil for the ticks and other flying pest as well as revalution for fleas and heartworms.....the cedar oiul works well, I also have almond oil and citronella oil mix.

this is a link to some homemade tick & flea repellents (and other pest)

Homemade Flea Treatment is Uncomplicated when using Essential Oils


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

soooo tonight when we went for a walk before we elft i rubbed him down with the garlic AND sprayed him with citronella
so far so good wasnt botherd by flies or misquetos and didnt find a single tick on him either!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yay. this is good news.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

These are supposed to be good for smaller dogs. I think they are soaked with permethrin. Insect Shield Bandannas


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am trying Flea Free, its a liquid that I add to their water bowls, it has vinegar, garlic, citrus, herbs, and 65% inert ingredients. Got it from WolfCreekRanch I think its holistic it says it works on fleas, ticks, lice, mites, mosquitoes, biting flies, and other blood feeding insects and lists it as a whole food item with no additives or preservatives what ever that means. It seems to be working the only meds I'm using from the vet is for heart worms, heartguard. 

Good luck with the bugs, the flys here are absolutely horrible. I might try some of those fly strips use to use those.


----------

